# Frage zu Devolo Starter Kits



## Fleshless (17. März 2010)

Hallo,

ich wollte 2 Starter-Kits miteinandern verbinden. Leider funktioniert dass nicht.
Mein jetziger Stand:

ein Adapter von Set 1 hängt am Router 
der andere Adapter von Set 1 hängt am Rechner
die anderen beiden Adapter von Set 2 sollen nun an 2 weitere Rechner angeschlossen werden. MAC Adressen wurden im Router freigegeben. Beim Test konnte keine Verbindung zum Netzwerk hergestellt werden. An was kann das liegen, jemand ne Idee?

Ich hoffe auf eure Hilfe!


----------



## Einer von Vielen (17. März 2010)

Kann es sein, dass sie an zwei verschiedene Stromkreise angeschlossen sind? Dann würde ja die Datenübertragung nicht klappen!


----------



## Fleshless (17. März 2010)

nein...gleicher stromkreis. habe auch schon den adapter vom rechner getauscht...die neuen adapter funzen nicht, steck ich den alten wieder an gehts ohne probleme


----------



## riedochs (17. März 2010)

Du musste wahrscheinlich die Verschlüsselung anpassen das diese auf allen Adaptern gleich ist.


----------



## Fleshless (17. März 2010)

und wie kann ich das machen?!


----------



## Fleshless (17. März 2010)

fehler gefunden...lag wohl an der software-version der konfiassistenten


----------

